# [SOLVED] DirectX problems with Rome Total War



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi, i'm not great with computers, but i've been trying to install a game on my laptop - Rome Total War.

I've installed the game but when i tried to start it i got an error message that DirectX 9 had not been detected, and that it needed to be installed.

so i went and installed it, but it still didn't work. I saw a different help idea that said i should try going to control panel and then to add/remove programs to uninstall and then reinstall directx, but it wasnt on the list.

So then i saw another help idea that said i should look at the dxdiag thing and check the correct version of directx was installed, and it was listed there on the system tab. i clicked on the DirectX tab and it said No Problems Found.

Now i am stuck and i have absolutely no idea what to do or where to turn. Can anyone help me?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

no direct x integrates into the system no add/remove for it.laptop you say what kind of laptop is it?what are its specs?


----------



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

It's an Advent laptop. Here are the specs.....

Windows: Windows XP5.1 (Build 2600) Service Pack 2
Internet Explorer: 7.0.5730.11
Memory (RAM): 480 MB
CPU: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
CPU Speed: 2799.2 MHz
Sound card: C-Media USB Headphone Set 
Display Adapters: | NetMeeting driver | RDPDD Chained DD
Screen Resolution: 1024 X 768 - 32 bit
: 
Network Adapters: NETGEAR WG511 54 Mbps Wireless PC Card - Packet Scheduler Miniport | SiS 900-Based PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter - Packet Scheduler Miniport
CD / DVD Drives: D: QSI CDRW/DVD SBW-242
: 
COM Ports: 
LPT Ports: LPT1
Mouse: 3 Button Wheel Mouse Present
Hard Disks: C: 37.3GB
Hard Disks - Free: C: 15.2GB
USB Controllers: 3 host controllers.
Firewire (1394): Not Detected
: 
Manufacturer: Insyde Software
Product Make: MID2020
: 
AC Power Status: OnLine
BIOS Info: ATAT COMPATIBLE 101603 INSYDE 1
Time Zone: GMT Standard Time
Battery: High
Motherboard: MEDIONNB MID2020
Modem: Not detected


----------



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

Someone told me that i should uninstall then reinstall service pack 2. would this help?

also, if i was to do that, do i need to save all my files before i do it?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

what video adapter does it have?if by chance it is integrated graphics the game may not work.as far as reinstalling sp2 you could try that.


----------



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

I got this info from the dxdiag thing; display tab.... doesnt look good.

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 10/27/2007, 20:35:54
Machine name: JAYSLAPTOP
Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: MEDIONNB
System Model: MID2020
BIOS: Insyde Software MobilePRO BIOS Version 4.00.01
Processor: Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz
Memory: 480MB RAM
Page File: 362MB used, 759MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: The system is using the generic video driver. Please install video driver provided by the hardware manufacturer. Direct3D functionality not available. You should verify that the driver is a final version from the hardware manufacturer.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: 
Manufacturer: 
Chip type: 
DAC type: 
Device Key: Enum\
Display Memory: n/a
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (1Hz)
Monitor: 
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: vga.dll
Driver Version: 5.01.2600.0000 (English)
DDI Version: unknown
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 3/31/2003 13:00:00, 9344 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vga.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/4/2004 07:07:06, 20992 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B70EE0-4340-11CF-B063-282AAEC2C835}
Vendor ID: 0x0000
Device ID: 0x0000
SubSys ID: 0x00000000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Revision ID: 0x0000
Video Accel: 
Deinterlace Caps: n/a
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Not Available
D3D Status: Not Available
AGP Status: Not Available
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run


im far from expert but that isnt good is it. if it helps i had xp home on my laptop previously and then went to xp professional. do i need to find which video driver came with my laptop and then try and install it?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

open the control panel,then display.on the settings tab hit advanced.then click on the adapter tab.that will tell us exactly what video adapter you have.


----------



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

under 'adapter type' is just a small picture of a chip but no information. 

Then underneath:

Chip Type: <unavailable>
DAC Type: <unavailable>
Memory Size: <unavailable> 
Apadter String: <unavailable>
Bios Information: <unavailable>


----------



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

Control panel > display > settings > advanced > adapter > properties 

...

VgaSave

Device Type : Non-Plug and Play Drivers
Manufacturer : Unknown
Location : Unknown


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

here is what im looking for.

edit:if you cant find it just list the model of that advent laptop.i will be more than glad to look it up.


----------



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

you'll never guess what i managed to sort it! 

in that dialog box above it was blank, with no details so i found out what video driver my laptop (advent 7035) comes with, and downloaded it, then install, restart, uninstalled the game, restart, reinstall, restart and tried it and it worked.

frankly, im amazed because im useless with computers, but i didnt have a clue what to do unless you'd told me what i should be looking for, pharoah. 

may the gods bless you with many, many sons. and a hot wife.


----------



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

thanks again, it was really useful. im always looking up solutions for computer-related problems on the net, and cant always find what im looking for. i was sceptical about starting a thread myself because i thought it wouldn't work, but it actually came up trumps. 

thank the lord for people who know what they're talking about.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: DirectX problems with Rome Total War*

lol i was starting to think the video wasnt installed because the blank info.glad ya got it fixed.


----------



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks! appreciate all your help...


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

no problem your welcome.just keep in mind when having problems.to probe around a bit in your computer.the answer will normally show itself.:4-cheers:


----------



## jayzinho (Oct 26, 2007)

roger


----------



## BrownGallager (Dec 25, 2007)

I need help the same thing is wrong with my computer. Ive installed rome but when i want to play a message comes up saying that rome could not find direct x 9 so i need to reinstall it . i reinstalled it and still nothing. i now have direct x 10 and still cant play the game. I need someones help real bad.


----------



## galip83 (Dec 26, 2007)

Rome TW is not Vista Compatible, been down that road before, doesn't run and I have yet to hear someone to get it to work on vista.
This prolly isn't the answer you were looking for, but this is fact.


----------



## BrownGallager (Dec 25, 2007)

So their is no way for me to play it with vista. Tell me galip if you were in my situation what would you do. I mean let me give you a lil back info. I had windows xp but it was rigged with so many virusus that i would get to the capmaign mode and wen i entered a battle it would crash. Now ive been waiting around a year and a half to play this game and i finally got to at my friends house. but he moved so now i deleted everythign off my computer and put vista so my comp would run faster. Now if you really wanted to play this game and others like medieval 2 and empire tell me galip what would you do. give me your options.


----------



## galip83 (Dec 26, 2007)

I really know how you feel man, I'm also a die hard total War fan and this was my same reaction a couple of months ago when I first started using vista, but after a few days of doing nothing but scouring the internet for answers and a reply from the developers themselves that there is no chance on earth that Rome would run on vista because they didn't have Vista in mind when making the game and it was something that not even a patch could fix, I finnaly gave up.

The best I got it to run was that the game would load, the campagne would aslo load and you can play on the strategic map but the game would crash everytime you wanted to fight a battle, don't know about autoresolve though.

My best suggestion is to try and fix your machine for XP and get back to using XP, or buy a second hand PC that runs on XP (the specs required to run rome aren't that high by todays standards, so you can get one for cheap) and use that to play Rome.

Hope this makes you feel better 

And if someone that has gotten to run rome on a vista machine is reading this, please let us know!


----------



## BrownGallager (Dec 25, 2007)

thanks alot i know alot that i didnt b4. But what did you do so you could play it. I wanna hear if you got a happy ending cuz i might just get a comp from my friend that runs on windows 98 and i"ll juts beef it up and buy a new gaming card. But wat you just described is like wat happened to me thats why i went to vista if i knew it couldnt play it i would have nvr installed it.


----------



## BrownGallager (Dec 25, 2007)

yo so did yu ever get to play the game and if so how. I wanna know if this story has a happy ending. I got a new comp that runs windows 98 but it has no grahpics card now im going to pull the graphics card out of the old computer and put it in the new. my graphics card is a Radeon 9600se ATI, hopefully its good enough for medieval 2 and rome. Yo what would i need to make a great game playin comp. I got the graphics card but besides that i need to buy everything else its wat i call a fixer upper comp.


----------



## violence26 (Sep 13, 2008)

*how to install directx 9.0c?*

hello guys. i have a problem.. I cannot play Ran online because when i try to start it there is an error "directx too old.must install directx 9.0c". can anyone help me with this problem?ray:


----------



## m44lshannon (Nov 20, 2008)

galip83 said:


> I really know how you feel man, I'm also a die hard total War fan and this was my same reaction a couple of months ago when I first started using vista, but after a few days of doing nothing but scouring the internet for answers and a reply from the developers themselves that there is no chance on earth that Rome would run on vista because they didn't have Vista in mind when making the game and it was something that not even a patch could fix, I finnaly gave up.
> 
> The best I got it to run was that the game would load, the campagne would aslo load and you can play on the strategic map but the game would crash everytime you wanted to fight a battle, don't know about autoresolve though.
> 
> ...


I am getting this issue now, but I have run R:TW on my system many times up until now, its not an SP1 issue because I was playing it the other day in fact. Now all that happens is my resolution keeps altering while the screen goes black - desktop - black - desktop etc. and then i get a message saying the game cannot find direct x 9. I solved a similar issue with the witcher before changing laptops that involved me finding certain dll files and placing them into system32 folder (i believe they were directx 9 related but for some reason vista with directx 10 didnt come with these dlls) all i know is i HAVE played rome: total war on a vista machine - battles include, seige everything, with no glitches and now all of a sudden im getting issues that even XP users seem to be getting (though i think dxdiag gives different output :S)


----------



## Phat Beat Boy (Mar 28, 2009)

Have just read all of the above and feel real miffed at the fact i just laid out £1500 on a computer that won't play my fav game. I have installed it and it runs ok for about an hour or so (on map and in battle) but will then crash out and say's windows had to close rome for some naf reason or other. Does anyone know if this is the same with all TW games i.e. medieval 2 or empires?


----------

